# Air Studios Orchestral Recording



## Anze Rozman (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi all,

As part of my final project at my MM of Scoring for Film,Tv and video games at Berklee College of music Valencia, I went to Air Lyndhurst studios and recorded a 3min cue with a 55 piece orchestra. This is the project I am probably most proud of till now! 

I scored for a short animation done by a CGI student from Germany Chris Frost.

VIDEO: http://vimeo.com/98018025
MUSIC:
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F154038376&secret_url=false[/flash] 
AIR STUDIOS RECORDING SESSION VIDEO: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xeDuZx4FTY 

Please comment and share it if you like it!  means a lot! 

If you would like to get the score, please write me a message!

Thanks
Anže


----------



## RiffWraith (Jun 16, 2014)

Excellent! :D 

_This is the project I am probably most proud of till now! _

You should be proud - this is very well done. I haven't watched the vid yet - will do that later. But the music by itself is great.

I really like the part at 1:26... very Williams-esque... esp. the brass at 1:35. That's right out of one of the newer SW films... I know the cue, I just cant place it right now. And I love the way this builds towards the end, and the way it actually comes to an end. The only thing I am missing here is some snare.

Man, what a difference a real orchestra makes. Wow. Not that I am surprised, but still....

How did you get this done? You can't seat an entire orch for a 3min cue - was this part of bigger project, and/or did you do a time share?

Oh yeah - the other thing:

'_SCORE: https://app.box.com/s/nu3i4xx3u6vgx9na3e7y _'



> This shared file or folder link has been removed.



Maybe put it back up when you have a sec.?

Great work!

Cheers.


----------



## Anze Rozman (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi Riff,

Thanks very much for listening and for the reply. Orchestras do not always sound so good  the level of musicianship here was just amazing. They sight-read like hawks. Bear in mind I had only 18min to record this! Also our recording Engineer was Jake Jackson who is one of the best in the business. Just check out his IMDB. CRAZY
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0413619/

Yeah I was going for a slight JW sound at 1:35 

Try this link for the score
https://app.box.com/s/nu3i4xx3u6vgx9na3e7y

The recording session was organized by Berklee Valencia. All of us 34 MM students went to Air Studios and we each had 18min slots. Berklee booked the studios for 2days hehe.
I really hope i get a chance to step foot and record again in Air someday. The most amazing hall I have been in. the 3.5s long reverb is just so pure and nice.

I have added no extra reverb to the recording. 
I did add an extra low sine wave doubling double basses at some parts, low booms to enhance the bass drum more and a high sine-square wave arpeggio on the 1:35 min part.
Mixing wise, there isnt really much too it. A bit of EQ and quite a lot of compression.

Anže


----------



## RiffWraith (Jun 16, 2014)

Yep, I know who JJ is. You know he has done most (all?) of the SF libs, right?

Thanks for the score - always like to check them out. Did you do all of the orchestration?

_The recording session was organized by Berklee Valencia. All of us 34 MM students went to Air Studios and we each had 18min slots. Berklee booked the studios for 2days hehe.
_

Ah, that explains it. 

Cheers.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jun 16, 2014)

What a wonderful piece of music and a wonderful story as well. Great job!

:mrgreen:


----------



## Anze Rozman (Jun 16, 2014)

Yeah I know! He is amazing! We had around 40 mics in the room and there was no phasing what-so-ever. The raw recording sounded just awesome with no mixing at all.

Yes, I did all the orchestration, music and sounddesign. Pablo Schuller helped me on the final mix and master .

If you have any questions about the score, let me know!

Thanks for listening Marc! Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## synergy543 (Jun 16, 2014)

Incredible work Anze, absolutely first class. I'd rank this up among the best I've ever heard. (that's "period", not just posted on the forum). And what a great experience! The orchestration very interesting and the piece is extremely well-crafted. 

You should be very proud and I look forward to following your work in the future.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 16, 2014)

This stuff is in your blood, it's magical. Congratulations!


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jun 16, 2014)

Brilliant! Absolutely wonderful!
*J*


----------



## clarkus (Jun 16, 2014)

What a pleasure! Great writing, great orchestration!

I'm curious if the program you were in hooked you up with the animator or if you found him on your own.

Nice collaboration, in any case! Look forward to seeing what you do next.


----------



## Rctec (Jun 17, 2014)

This really turned out great! ...so now I don't mind quite as much that you lot nicked my musicians and the orchestra for two days in the middle of me scoring 
Congratulations! (I'd love to hear some of the other tracks the other composers did...)
Best,
-H-


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Jun 17, 2014)

Stellar writing and orchestration. Thanks for sharing I really enjoyed this. 

Cheers


----------



## Erik (Jun 17, 2014)

Amazing piece, very very well done. You must have been so happy with this level of these musicians I guess. Excellent perfomance!!
Thanks for sharing, i'll have a look at the score later. Again: bravo!


----------



## Ryan (Jun 17, 2014)

Congrats! Nice writing and a lot of cool textures. Good inspiration for my day.


----------



## spoon (Jun 17, 2014)

:shock: wow!
Beautiful

Thank you for providing the score


----------



## Kralc (Jun 17, 2014)

Well fuuuuuuuu.... :shock: 

That was spectacular! And thanks for the score!
Anywhere we can download or purchase the track?


----------



## Blakus (Jun 17, 2014)

Top work Anže!! Beautiful composition and orchestration. And of course, great performance/recording!


----------



## Rob (Jun 17, 2014)

wonderful!


----------



## Navaladi (Jun 17, 2014)

Stellar composition and wonderful recording! Fist bump from a fellow Berklee-ite!


----------



## Wibben (Jun 17, 2014)

I don't even... I mean.. common! This is breathtaking :D Must have been very emotional to hear your music come to life like this


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 17, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Anze Rozman (Jun 17, 2014)

Hello all,

First off, thank you so much to everyone to take time to listen and comment. It feels so fulfilling to hear and see, that my fellow composers appreciate what I have done.
I woke up, reading all the nice comments here and I truly appreciate each and everyone of them!


> That was spectacular! And thanks for the score!
> Anywhere we can download or purchase the track?



Sure Kralc, give me your email and I will send it too you. Do to legal stuff I do not think I can sell the track, nor would I really want too  The goal of this recording session was not to really to make money, but to grow as a composer and be able to have an experience to recored in the best studio with best possible musicians; and of course showcase our abilities as orchestral composers.
Props to Lucio Godoy (our program director) for making this recording possible for us.

I have had orchestral works performed and recorded by several orchestras in Slovenia, Budapest and Zurich, but nothing compares to the quality of musicians, that I have experienced at Air. Not only were they amazing players, that sight-read like hawks, but they were also extremely nice, humble and open to suggestions. While standing on the podium and conducting them was one of the most exhilarating yet frightening experiences of my life, the musicians made the experience a lot frightening, since they treated me (us) with utmost respect and not at all as "here are some students - lets get this over with".



> This really turned out great! ...so now I don't mind quite as much that you lot nicked my musicians and the orchestra for two days in the middle of me scoring Smile
> Congratulations! (I'd love to hear some of the other tracks the other composers did...)
> Best,
> -H-



Hans,
First off sorry for stealing your musicians 
It was such a nice surprise to meat you at Air. It made the whole experience even better. I don't want to sound too outrageous here (if that is the right term Im looking for), but I hope you realize how much of an inspiration you are to the younger generation of film composers, as I am myself, yet you stay so humble and all in all It was just a real pleasure talking to you. 

I created a soundcloud group for my classmates and asked them to submit their Air Studios Recording in it. Some have already done so, but most will in the future since they are still mixing it or cant upload it yet because the film they worked for has not been premiered yet. Hope you will enjoy my classmate's recordings. 

AIR STUDIOS RECORDINGS SOUNDCLOUD:
https://soundcloud.com/groups/mm-sftv-air-studios-recordings (https://soundcloud.com/groups/mm-sftv-a ... recordings)

If anyone has any questions about my orchestration or mixing or whatever, let me know. Would be more then happy to answer you 

Best and thanks again for your time.
Anže

P.S 
Here is a soundcloud playlist of all of my recorded orchestral works. I can share the scores of all of them if anyone wishes to take a look.
https://soundcloud.com/archestralmusic/ ... -orchestra


----------



## Tatu (Jun 17, 2014)

Spectacular work, thank you for sharing the score as well!


----------



## milesito (Jun 17, 2014)

That was amazing! Nice work bud...and thanks for posting the score!


----------



## Anze Rozman (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks so much guys!  No problems for the score. If you have any question about the score let me know


----------



## Carlos GHerrera (Jun 18, 2014)

100 views in 1 day, thats a new record for my soundcloud xD

Thanks for your initiative Anze. Having the opportunity of hearing everyone's piece without needing to search it is awesome.

Let's see if all of them decide to post it though.



(this is also a BUMP)


----------



## TGV (Jun 18, 2014)

Excellent. There are some great textures in there. And I feel pity for the woodwinds!


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 18, 2014)

Anze Rozman @ Tue Jun 17 said:


> I created a soundcloud group for my classmates and asked them to submit their Air Studios Recording in it. Some have already done so, but most will in the future since they are still mixing it or cant upload it yet because the film they worked for has not been premiered yet. Hope you will enjoy my classmate's recordings.
> 
> AIR STUDIOS RECORDINGS SOUNDCLOUD:
> https://soundcloud.com/groups/mm-sftv-air-studios-recordings (https://soundcloud.com/groups/mm-sftv-a ... recordings)



What a great idea! 

I will take the time now to listen... . o-[][]-o


----------



## Anze Rozman (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks!



> Excellent. There are some great textures in there. And I feel pity for the woodwinds!



Haha yes....I like my winds fast and furious 



> What a great idea!
> 
> I will take the time now to listen... .



Thanks for listening!  More and more recordings will be uploaded by time.


----------



## fbuerger (Jun 18, 2014)

Many thanks for this.

This is soooo beautiful, absolutely amazing. Fresh and new and all fits together, music and picture. Stunning pictures 

I want this in a big cinema 

Once again a beautiful example that live played music will hopefully never die, because it is un-beatable. 
A joy to listen and view.

Frank


----------



## Anze Rozman (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi Fbuerger!
Thanks so much for listening!



> Once again a beautiful example that live played music will hopefully never die, because it is un-beatable.
> A joy to listen and view.



And comments like this just make my day! Yes, live orchestras will never die!!! It is our job as composers to make that a reality! 

Best
Anže


----------



## Peter Costa (Jun 18, 2014)

Wonderful Job!

Very clean and great score, did any of the musicians happen to give any input or suggestions on certain passages or descriptions? i.e Did the harpist happen to say anything about the fast as possible passage? Once again, fantastic work!


----------



## IFM (Jun 18, 2014)

Thank you for sharing, this was wonderful to listen to.


----------



## Anze Rozman (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks a lot Chris and Peter



> Very clean and great score, did any of the musicians happen to give any input or suggestions on certain passages or descriptions? i.e Did the harpist happen to say anything about the fast as possible passage? Once again, fantastic work!



Not really, Peter. I was lucky, that i was able to give the WW parts out to the players one day before of my session. And also piano.
the harp had no problem. The part is very harp-easy. The piano is the hardest part.

Thanks again. If you have any more questions, let me know 

Best
Anže


----------



## Anze Rozman (Jun 20, 2014)

https://soundcloud.com/groups/mm-sftv-air-studios-recordings (https://soundcloud.com/groups/mm-sftv-a ... recordings) 
Some more people posted their tracks into the group!


----------



## Anze Rozman (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi again,

With my shitty video editing skills I made a video of the recording session. A couple of classmates were cool and recorded videos from different angles. 

Check out my horrible conducting skills  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xeDuZx4FTY

Best
Anže


----------



## Hannes_F (Jun 20, 2014)

Cool video, great music. Thanks!


----------



## Anze Rozman (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks so much Hannes! Glad you enjoyed it! 

Best
Anže


----------



## Walid F. (Jun 21, 2014)

2:19 holy shit! That was a very cool soundscape and orchestration.

Awesome sound, great conducting too!!  Brass section killed it.

W.


----------



## Anze Rozman (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi Walid!

Thanks a lot! Yeah the brass were amazing  I think we "stole" some Brass players from Hans (he might be able to validate that). They are just top top players. Cant get any better then that. The trumpets were just SO Loud. Used hardly any close mics of the trumpets in the mix 



> That was a very cool soundscape and orchestration.



Thanks for saying that, but conducting is my real weak point :D I should edit the video again, since I put in some shots where I actually mess up a time signature 

You get extra brownie points if you notice it 

BesT
Anže


----------



## JoKern (Jun 21, 2014)

Congrats on this Anze - very cool! And thanks for sharing the score with us.


----------



## Anze Rozman (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi Jo!

Thanks for listening. If you have any question regarding the score, let me know!

Anže


----------



## Jaap (Jun 21, 2014)

What a beautiful piece Anze and really great orchestration man! It works also really nice with the animation. Brilliant job I would say!


----------



## synergy543 (Jun 21, 2014)

Great video Anzé! Did they really play it through all at once as shown in the video? If so, that's really amazing for only an 18 minute session. That time must've flown by really fast!


----------



## Anze Rozman (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi Sinergy



> Did they really play it through all at once as shown in the video? If so, that's really amazing for only an 18 minute session. That time must've flown by really fast!



Hehe no. This video is a composite of all the takes I got. I got 3full takes and 2section take. The time flew by amazingly fast. I was completely zoned out on the podium :D


----------



## Anze Rozman (Jun 23, 2014)

Matteo Neri, David Felaris and Alex Williams have uploaded their cues.
That makes 17 in total. 
My favorite is David's cue! Some pretty awesome brass writing!

https://soundcloud.com/groups/mm-sftv-air-studios-recordings (https://soundcloud.com/groups/mm-sftv-a ... recordings)


----------



## guydoingmusic (Jun 23, 2014)

Anze.. This is nothing short of AMAZING! Congrats on the opportunity and a beautiful compostion!


----------



## Anze Rozman (Jun 23, 2014)

Brad, Thank you very very much! 

I really appreciate everyones warm and kind comments here. Makes me feel like, that I am on the right path .

Also, good luck with your 128kb of RAM 

Best
Anže


----------



## Dracarys (Jun 23, 2014)

I commend you, job well done.


----------



## Anze Rozman (Jun 24, 2014)

Najlepša Hvala (Thanks a lot in Slovenian! ) Casalena

Glad you enjoyed it =o


----------



## FT Samples (Jun 24, 2014)

Beautiful !


----------



## Anze Rozman (Jun 25, 2014)

Thank you very much for listening and the nice comment FT!


----------



## Anze Rozman (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Some more classmates have uploaded their recordings, if anyone is still interested 

https://soundcloud.com/groups/mm-sftv-air-studios-recordings (https://soundcloud.com/groups/mm-sftv-a ... recordings)

Best
Anže


----------



## Karel Antonin (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi Anže,
nice to meet you here as well (I already stated how wonderful this is on soundcloud)! It's really breathtaking. I wanted to write down which parts are my favourite, but in the end I discovered that I love the whole track.  And it fits perfectly to the picture... Great work!


----------



## Anze Rozman (Jul 11, 2014)

Karel! Thank you very much!  The soundcloud version is a different mix, since I did not need to worry about the SFX  It has a bit more bass, what I like hehe!

Thanks for commenting 

Anže


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Aug 2, 2014)

Amazing work. How big were the sections (how many players)?


----------



## Anze Rozman (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi, 

Thanks for listening.

It was 

STRINGS 12,10,8,6,3
WWs 2,2,2,2
BRASS 3,2,3,1
PERCs 2
HARP


----------



## Anze Rozman (Oct 15, 2014)

A little update.

After the recording session at Air, I asked all my classmates from Berklee Valencia, all my mentors, almost everyone from the orchestra and everyone I could find around the studio, to sign the score for me. Now I framed it and it is going to hang in my studio forever. It will always remind me of that very special day!


----------



## j_kranz (Oct 15, 2014)

Great stuff man! =o


----------



## Anze Rozman (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks Jonathan! Glad you enjoyed it !


----------



## SeanM1960 (Dec 17, 2014)

Yeah - great job!

The score seems to be no longer there - can you please put it back up? Would love to take a look and learn a thing or two. Thanks!


----------



## Hannes_F (Dec 18, 2014)

Coming back to this thread I enjoy it again!

+ 1 for the score please?


----------



## Living Fossil (Dec 18, 2014)

Hannes_F @ Thu Dec 18 said:


> Coming back to this thread I enjoy it again!
> 
> + 1 for the score please?



+1


----------



## Anze Rozman (Dec 18, 2014)

Hey Guys! 

Thanks for the replies! Please send me an email, if you would like the score, since I took the public link down.

my email is [email protected]

Thanks! 
Anže


----------



## Anze Rozman (May 12, 2015)

I cannot believe, that in 1 week and 3 days it is going to be 1 year since the recording session at Air Studios. Time really really flies..... I really hope I get to record in this atmospheric hall and amazing London musicians again! I already started saving haha :D


----------



## Allen Constantine (May 12, 2015)

Great work Anze :D Keep it up


----------



## Stradibaldi (May 12, 2015)

2:40 is goosebumps every time ~o) 

Great piece. You should be proud of the density and complexity of your writing compared to much of media scoring thesedays. o-[][]-o


----------



## Anze Rozman (May 13, 2015)

Thank you kindly Allen!  

Stradibaldi, thank you very much! Can you believe, the whole finale section is actually the first take :D?


----------



## Joram (May 13, 2015)

Nice video. Great music too! Beautiful.


----------



## Anze Rozman (May 13, 2015)

Thank you very much Joram! :D


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (May 13, 2015)

Really nice - and shows just how good the orchestra is with limited time too. Great writing! And the framed signed score is a lovely idea for memento/inspiration.


----------



## Anze Rozman (May 13, 2015)

Thank you dearly Wilx! 
Yeah, the framed score is a really nice reminder and motivator and keeps me spirit up for the future to come. Especially with signatures of our whole class, whole orchestra, Hans Zimmer & Christopher Nolan (who just happened to be at Air at that time and who I admire very much), Maggie Rodford, Dario Marianelli, Jake Jackson, Lucio Godoy....

If I ever go broke and have no means to sustain myself, Ill put the framed score up for action  Hopefully, that day will never come haha! :D


----------



## Anze Rozman (May 13, 2015)

Hopefully all my ex-classmates get extremely famous. Then this signed and framed score will really be worth something haha! :D


----------



## Gzu (May 13, 2015)

Hi Anze Rozman!

One Word: AMAZING!!!!!!!!!! ok two words!! BRUTAL!!!

You are a genius!!!!! :D


----------



## Anze Rozman (May 13, 2015)

Hi Gzu! Thank you for listening!  Believe me...if this was rerecorded anywhere els then Air, it would not have turned out so good.


----------



## Steve Martin (May 13, 2015)

Hi Anze,

congratulations for an amazing score. Sounds absolutely superb!

thanks so much for sharing.


Steve :D


----------



## Anze Rozman (May 13, 2015)

Hi Steve,

thank you for listening and thank you for your kind words!  o=< 

Best,
Anže


----------



## Anze Rozman (May 21, 2015)

Today marks 1 year since the recording session! 
To "celebrate" here is the score http://tinyurl.com/qy9v4at 
Ill leave the link active till the thread is active! 

Anže


----------

